# Happy B-Day Epackage!



## Digging Up Bottles (Jul 11, 2013)

Have a good one on this special day! Happy 100th []


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 11, 2013)

Happy Birthday Jim


----------



## epackage (Jul 11, 2013)

Thank you both, been a nice day so far. Heading out to my parents in a little while and then taking my nieces ice skating, then a nice dinner...[]


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 11, 2013)

Have a Great Birthday ~~Jim[]


----------



## justanolddigger (Jul 11, 2013)

Happy Birthday Jim, and thanks for all you do for the hobby.....Bill


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 11, 2013)

Have a *great* time, Jim!

 What'ya gonna have for dinner?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 11, 2013)

*


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jul 11, 2013)

Happy Birthday Jim !!!!!!    Hope your Day is good.


----------



## AlexD (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## epackage (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone, full day for me including a birthday hairdo to make momma bear happy, then I spent the afternoon with my parents and nieces and took the girls to ice skating practice. Had something to eat at my sisters and now I'm getting things together for taking the girls to the Lakota Wolf Reserve out by the Delaware River tomorrow morning, then I'm just gonna relax the rest of the night. I appreciate the sentiments... Jim[]


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 11, 2013)

So  I just got my key board to work for the first time today.  Hope yhou had a NAPPY DAY.

 RED Matthews


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jul 11, 2013)

BE WELL MY FRIEND!


----------



## epackage (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks Red & Gordon...


----------



## coldwater diver (Jul 11, 2013)

"Cento di questi giorni" (wishing you to live to celebrate 100 more birthdays). Buon Compleanno!


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jul 11, 2013)

Happy Birthday Jim, hope it was a good one.[]


----------



## epackage (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks guys... have a great night, I'm wiped out![]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 12, 2013)

happy Birthday!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jul 12, 2013)

Happy birthday Jim,Ice rinks are great places to be in the summer!!  I hope you didn't wear this suit when you skated Jim!!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 12, 2013)

Happy Birthday Jim!


----------



## peejrey (Jul 12, 2013)

Better late then never...Happy birthday my good friend!


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 12, 2013)

Happy birthday Jim! may you have many more........


----------



## epackage (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks Andy, it's been a great two day celebration...[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm gonna have to give you some photo shop classes Steve. I fixed his hair a little [] I couldn't do to much with the face UN less I had a new picture, sorry E [8D]


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jul 12, 2013)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 12, 2013)

Keep on celebratin' jimbo! Only happens once a year, might as well make a week out of it.. [8D]


----------



## Conch times (Jul 12, 2013)

Happy Birthday Mr. Jim!!
 Sorry it's late buddy.


----------



## epackage (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks guys...[8D]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jul 12, 2013)

You put corn rows in there now Rick, he looks like Whoopiepackage now!!


----------



## epackage (Jul 12, 2013)

For your future Photoshopping needs....


----------



## epackage (Jul 12, 2013)

.


----------



## epackage (Jul 12, 2013)

.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 12, 2013)

I didn't know you were a priest E ? []


----------



## epackage (Jul 12, 2013)

That's my side business Rick...[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 13, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> That's my side business Rick...[]


 
 you know what pic I mean right?


----------



## epackage (Jul 13, 2013)

Indeed I do


----------



## bostaurus (Jul 13, 2013)

Looks like I missed it.  Happy belated birthday!


----------

